# Need help with 225 gallon tank.



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, I just got my 225 gallon fish tank. I will turn it into a live plant tank. However, I will need to know what I will need to keep my plants very healthy and growing.

I already have 300 pounds of planting substrate that I plan to put on the bottom and then lay a layer of sand on top. Will I need more planting substrate?
What kind of C02 will I need for a 225 tank?
I will be putting an silver arowana(20")in and some giant armoured shrimp when done.
What kind of plants should I choose?(I want plants from the Amazon)
What kind of lighting will I be needing?
How am I suppose to clean the tank when it is fully planted??


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

get pressurized CO2, in a 225 you can get some pretty nice big swords, i personally love the way sag subulata looks and fills in once growing, maybe some barteri mine are growing very nice in my tank kinda outgrowing my 55gal.
-Josh


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Im not good with plants, but I would like the see pics of the progress and finished tank.. What kind of lights are you gonna use? Good luck.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think the shrimp will last long with that arowana


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> Alright, I just got my 225 gallon fish tank. I will turn it into a live plant tank. However, I will need to know what I will need to keep my plants very healthy and growing.
> 
> I already have 300 pounds of planting substrate that I plan to put on the bottom and then lay a layer of sand on top. Will I need more planting substrate?
> What kind of C02 will I need for a 225 tank?
> ...


Look into a sumo regulator. There are tons of plants to choose from. It all depends on your lighting. I would look into t5 lighting. Look at a retrofit kit. Clean a planted tank just like a regular tank. You many have to stir the water around the plants to get the poo away from the base of plants.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I am leaning towards a T-5 lighting system. Would I need a undergravel heater for the plants as well??


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^no.....Post up the lights you are looking at. Lights alone will cost a good bit. I would do a retrofit kit with 5ft staggered geissman bulbs.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If I was doing it, this would be my list:

-T5 lighting or metal halides. ( Maybe 3 or 4 x 150?) Do you have a canopy for it or are you going to make one? If not I would go with a metal halide fixture, if you have or want a canopy go with the T5 retro kit.
-Sumo Regulator w/ideal metering valve, solenoid, jbj bubble counter
-20# co2 tank
-3" x 24" pvc homemade reactor with external pump. Or you could get a pump with needle wheel (separate from the filtration) and skip the reactor.
-Buy pvc to plumb everything throughout the tank
-plants, look at this tank http://www.pbase.com/plantella/piranha its like the amazon and he has plants listed at the top.

But thats just me and I dont skimp on stuff, especially on something like a 225 gallon. You could go cheaper, cheaper regulator, PC lighting, smaller co2 tank, dont plumb everything. Thats your call on how much you can spend.

As for cleaning, you just change the water. Scrape the sides, just like a smaller tank. Dont disturb the substrate which should be about 2" deep.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont see the reason for the sand on the top. After a short time the two will mix together. Maknwar has the right Idea. Sounds like its a sweet project and for sure post pics of your process.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> I dont see the reason for the sand on the top. After a short time the two will mix together. *Maknwar has the right Idea*. Sounds like its a sweet project and for sure post pics of your process.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

maknwar said:


> If I was doing it, this would be my list:
> 
> -T5 lighting or metal halides. ( Maybe 3 or 4 x 150?) Do you have a canopy for it or are you going to make one? If not I would go with a metal halide fixture, if you have or want a canopy go with the T5 retro kit.
> -Sumo Regulator w/ideal metering valve, solenoid, jbj bubble counter
> ...


i'm very new to live plants and don't know much about CO2 systems and lighting systems. I don't have a canopy and don't plan to make one. I was looking into T5 and the metal halide and was unsure of which to get. YEah, but I will look into the other things you have suggested - they sound like great ideas! Thanks.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

What do you guys think about the Sunlight Supply Lumen Max 3 250W Double Ended HQI Reflector?? What does it mean by "Double Ended"?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

What about a Reef Optix II Retrofit Reflector(13 in. x 9 in. x 4 1/2 in.) plus the Blue Wave I Metal Halide Ballast(400W)
and use one single 400watt bulb?? Will that be enough lighting??


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

how many Reef Optix II Retrofit Reflectors can plug into one single Blue Wave I Metal Halide Ballast??


----------

